
Big Victory for Google and UGC in General - MaysonL
http://continuations.com/post/731457130/big-victory-for-google-and-ugc-in-general
======
MaysonL
The article has important advice for startups with user generated content -
register with the Copyright Office to get full DMCA safe harbor protection.

